# Tangled Roots



## BBogdan (24 Apr 2016)

*Tangled Roots*

*Tank:* L60xl40xH40

*Filtration:* Eheim 2213 (classic 250) , filled with Seachem Matrix

*Light:* 2X24W T5 ( Osram 865 + Sylvania Growlux )

*Substrate:* Ada Amazonia + Sand

*Hardscape:* typical rock , Reed Moor

*Plants:* Staurogyne , Microsorum  Pteropus sp. Trident , Microsorum Pteropus Narrow leaves, Hydrocotyle tripartita, Juncus repens , Cryptocoryne brown , Bolbitis heudelotiii , Lagenandra meeboldii Red , Monte Carlo , HC Cuba , Parvula Mini ,Ammania bonsai,  Bucephalandra Theia Purple , Buce. Mini chaterine , Buce. Black chaterine , Buce. Biblis red , Buce.Lamandau red , Buce. braun-rot narrow

*Fertilization:* Dennerle Scapers Green , EasyCarbo ,  Macro DIY (I will change to Dennrle NPK),  ADA Bacter Ball (addition of bacteria) , Tropica nutrition capsules

*CO2:* pressurized , using Tropica 3-in-1 diffuser

*Livestock:* Ember Tetra , Otocinclus Affinis ,  Assassin snails...coming soon Brachygobius xanthozona , Nannostomus beckfordi and Amano Shrimps



First step 02.04.2016, taking care of the hardscape:



After first week, 09.04.2016 ( day 7)  , with a little mucus on the roots:


So what do you think  ?!


----------



## richard powell (24 Apr 2016)

This is absolutely stunning, it looks so natural 

I'm guessing the rocks on top are just to hold the wood down??


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Apr 2016)

Hi BBogdan, Nice Scape


----------



## rebel (25 Apr 2016)

Great arrangement! Looking forward to the growth.


----------



## Fran (26 Apr 2016)

Really like this tank. Well Done. The colour of the wood, rock and sand all work really well together. What type of rock are you using?? Cheers.


----------



## BBogdan (26 Apr 2016)

richard powell said:


> This is absolutely stunning, it looks so natural
> 
> I'm guessing the rocks on top are just to hold the wood down??



Thanks , yes you guessed right  .



Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi BBogdan, Nice Scape


Thanks man 



rebel said:


> Great arrangement! Looking forward to the growth.


Thanks , I still have alot to work at it .
I will put some mosses on the branches and stones , I was thinking fissidens fontanus since I have it already and maybe christmas moss. (any suggestions?)



Fran said:


> Really like this tank. Well Done. The colour of the wood, rock and sand all work really well together. What type of rock are you using?? Cheers.



Thank you  , I'm glad you like it . 
I don't know what type of rock they are , some kind of career rock ...is just something i found in my close area and I liked the colour and structure of it.


----------



## BBogdan (5 May 2016)

Finally I managed to take out the rocks that were holding the wood in place, and it looks like this (Day 33) :



Still I have some white slime here and there on the wood , but it will pass in time.
The plants are starting to grow slow but well.
In conclusion everything goes as it should.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (5 May 2016)

Very nice layout! Your rocks have very interesting and strong color, like it. Overall everything looks good.


----------



## BBogdan (7 May 2016)

Thanks man !


----------



## Berlioz (8 May 2016)

Gosh, that looks great! I love the rock colour, it's so warm and inviting; really blends with the wood well.


----------



## BBogdan (8 May 2016)

I'm glad you like it. 
...and to think they are just common rocks I found on the side of the road , lucky me.


----------



## BBogdan (10 Jun 2016)

Hi guys ,
I changed the sand with ADA Colorado Sand and I put some new species of Bucephalandra.

All is going well for now.

Day 68


----------



## BBogdan (21 Jun 2016)

I tried to take a better front shot with a DSLR , between a couple of beers with my friends.
And there it is   , day 76:

17.06.2016 by Bogdan 

As an short update , I changed my lamp with ADA Aquasky 601.


----------



## tim (22 Jun 2016)

Looks good under the new light, lovely scape mate.


----------



## rebel (23 Jun 2016)

Wow it looks so balanced and natural!


----------



## BBogdan (26 Jun 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## BBogdan (5 Jul 2016)

Sunday I was bored so I decided to take a clip with my phone , so don't judge too much the quality.

Hope you enjoy watching:





And by the way , if you like my tank please give me a VOTE +1
http://www.aquascapeawards.com/scape...-160701091044/
You DON'T need an account to do that.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

Hi BBogdan, 

Wonderful scape  You have my vote


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (5 Jul 2016)

I'm quite intrigued by the position of your CO2 diffusor - behind the lily output. Can't understand how effective such position. And what the reason for you to not place it on the opposite side. Thanks.


----------



## BBogdan (5 Jul 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi BBogdan,
> 
> Wonderful scape  You have my vote



Thanks man ! 



Alexander Belchenko said:


> I'm quite intrigued by the position of your CO2 diffusor - behind the lily output. Can't understand how effective such position. And what the reason for you to not place it on the opposite side. Thanks.



The big reason is that the suction cups are on the right side and I can do nothing about that , so I don't want the diffuser to stand with his back and with co2 hose at the front glass. It's all about the look ,  if you understand what I mean. )
And believe me is so effective under the lily pipe output because this way I can distribute the bubbles all over my tank and so I have a better dissolution of CO2.


----------



## BBogdan (26 Sep 2016)

Hi,
I'm back with a short update.

I increased the dose of fertilizer Dennerle Scaper Green at 4 ml/day,  Dennerle NPK Booster at 4ml/day and  Easy Carbo at 5 ml/day , also the addition of CO2 to 3 bps, I had some problems with Fuzz algae . Now it appears that is giving back, I tend to think that 2 bps was not enough although the permanent CO2 test was yellow when I was using 2 bps .

I also added a few new plants here and there, including Anubias Nana Pinto and Pangolino .

And here's the pic taken yesterday with my phone , hope you like it:


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (26 Sep 2016)

Looks fantastic, nice work!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Sep 2016)

Hi BBogdan, Simply stunning scape  Love the angle photo shot


----------



## BexHaystack (26 Sep 2016)

Fantastic shape, I've given you my vote if that helps  what have you planted in the sand in the foreground?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (26 Sep 2016)

Agree with Roy,stunning .


----------



## BBogdan (26 Sep 2016)

BexHaystack said:


> Fantastic shape, I've given you my vote if that helps  what have you planted in the sand in the foreground?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Thanks  
In the sand is planted Eleocharis acicularis 'Mini' and Eleocharis pusilla Mini .


----------



## Giorgio Lamp. (26 Sep 2016)

It's amazing ! Such nice scape !!! Can I ask you what the grey stuff in the left corner? A surface skimmer? 
Cheers Giorgio 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## BBogdan (26 Sep 2016)

Giorgio Lamp. said:


> It's amazing ! Such nice scape !!! Can I ask you what the grey stuff in the left corner? A surface skimmer?
> Cheers Giorgio
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk



Hi Giorgio , thanks for the nice words . 
Yes its a surface skimmer , Ocean Free Surf Clear to be much clear . I find it better for my needs than Eheim Skim 350 .


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (27 Sep 2016)

BBogdan said:


> Hi Giorgio , thanks for the nice words .
> Yes its a surface skimmer , Ocean Free Surf Clear to be much clear . I find it better for my needs than Eheim Skim 350 .



What do you like about this particular skimmer over the Eheim skim 350? I was tossing up which skimmer to go with and have purchased the skim 350.


----------



## BBogdan (27 Sep 2016)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> What do you like about this particular skimmer over the Eheim skim 350? I was tossing up which skimmer to go with and have purchased the skim 350.



Ok , so the main 3 things that influenced me to buy this one were:

1. It has a grid which can be mounted just to protect small fish or shrimp not be drawn in
2. Easy really easy to clean , is no need to get him out of the water to reach the sponge to clean it
3. The water current is dispersed without disturbing surrounding plants

But if you will watch this video , you'll figure out for yourself:


P.S. I hope that's not considered advertise


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (27 Sep 2016)

Wow, that's really cool device. Much better than Eheim 350.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BBogdan (27 Sep 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Wow, that's really cool device. Much better than Eheim 350.
> Thank you for sharing.


 
You're welcome .


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (27 Sep 2016)

thanks for the info on the skimmer bbogdan, it does look like a better product than the skim 350, tho ive already purchased two of them! Perhaps I will make the change one day.


----------



## Giorgio Lamp. (27 Sep 2016)

First one question: is it true that the Lilly pipe decreases the rating flow of the filter ? Because the Jbl original hoses are driving me insane and I want to change it with a glass one or a steel one as the attached picture. Second I really need a surface skimmer for the top of my tank which is now a mess .......I was undecided between the eheim skim 350 or the Lilly pipe with the surface skimmer built in it ( but it's too complicated to clean it......). Honesty this looks really well designed and easy to use/clean better than the Eheim. On the other hand  the Eheim one looks like it will increase a little the water flow which could be helpful. All this is driving me insane ........ I think I should open a new thread in the 
Filters, Filtration and Pumps section ....

Cheers Giorgio


----------



## BBogdan (27 Sep 2016)

Giorgio Lamp. said:


> First one question: is it true that the Lilly pipe decreases the rating flow of the filter ? Because the Jbl original hoses are driving me insane and I want to change it with a glass one or a steel one as the attached picture. Second I really need a surface skimmer for the top of my tank which is now a mess .......I was undecided between the eheim skim 350 or the Lilly pipe with the surface skimmer built in it ( but it's too complicated to clean it......). Honesty this looks really well designed and easy to use/clean better than the Eheim. On the other hand  the Eheim one looks like it will increase a little the water flow which could be helpful. All this is driving me insane ........ I think I should open a new thread in the
> Filters, Filtration and Pumps section ....
> 
> Cheers Giorgio
> ...



I don't thing the lily pipes are decreasing the rating flow of the filter , never heard of it! anyways in my case they don't! ... instead the hoses ( Do not confuse them with lilys or inlet/outlet !  )  if they are lower quality they tend to clog more quickly (also I've heard that is the issue with JBL hoses) . So change the hoses with a better quality ! (Eheim or ADA should do very well)


----------



## BBogdan (16 Oct 2016)

Just a small video also taken with my phone, so please excuse the little shaking .
Day 196 , all things go pretty smooth. 



( recommendation ,watch it in Full HD 1080p )


----------



## Manisha (18 Oct 2016)

Wow, how you built up your hardscape & planted is amazing - really envious! Lovely little chocolate gourami too!


----------



## BBogdan (18 Oct 2016)

Thanks Manisha , I'm glad you like it .


----------



## BexHaystack (18 Oct 2016)

Lovely! I see you moved the diffuser to the back of the tank, any reason?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBogdan (18 Oct 2016)

Thanks Bex , 
The reason was the aesthetic one at first but now it seems that it's practical too,  because the flow it's much stronger in that corner and that way the fine co2 bubles are better spread in the tank , so I get a better dissolution.


----------



## BexHaystack (18 Oct 2016)

It's always nice when the aesthetic way is also the practical one too 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBogdan (3 Dec 2016)

A small video to see how the tank is looking this days :


( recommendation ,watch it in Full HD 1080p )


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (5 Dec 2016)

Great! How hard is maintenance for you? The tank looks pretty easy, maybe moderate. No really demanding plants, and not many stems to trim every week. Right?


----------



## BBogdan (5 Dec 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Great! How hard is maintenance for you? The tank looks pretty easy, maybe moderate. No really demanding plants, and not many stems to trim every week. Right?



Thanks Alexander , yes my goal was to have an easy maintenance and good looking layout . So in this case I used many easy-medium plants wich I don't need to trim very offen ( only Hydrocotyle tripartita 'Japan' needs to be trimmed every week) ,  but that doesn't mean I'm free from weekly water changes and substrate vacuuming . 

I got my inspiration form Mr. Amano nature layouts , in wich he used many easy-medium type of plants like Anubias , Bolbitis , Ferns and so on and so forth... but with a stunning effect!


----------



## BexHaystack (5 Dec 2016)

It's looking better and better! What moss/mosses are you growing in there? How often do they need trimming?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBogdan (6 Dec 2016)

BexHaystack said:


> It's looking better and better! What moss/mosses are you growing in there? How often do they need trimming?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Thanks Bex  , I have only Christmas Moss and Fissidens Fontanus (Phoenix Moss) and they need to be trimmed aprox. once a month .


----------



## BBogdan (8 Dec 2016)

Here's a photo taken on 28.11.2016 , hope you like it:


I have a little algae here and there because I was making changes to fast and all at the same time  like playing with the CO2 addition , ferts and light .
But for sure that I will manage to get rid of them with good maintenance , nutrients balanced and stable CO2 addition.


----------



## sanj (8 Dec 2016)

Loving it, very tangle...y.


----------



## CooKieS (8 Dec 2016)

Jungly style! i like it...plants looks very happy too


----------



## BBogdan (9 Dec 2016)

Thanks guys !


----------



## BBogdan (25 Dec 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## BBogdan (16 Jan 2017)

My Bumblebee goby defending his territory.


----------



## a.aurel (17 Jan 2017)

Hi Bogdan, you have a great setup also your pictures are very beautiful, congratulations for your work!


----------



## BBogdan (17 Jan 2017)

a.aurel said:


> Hi Bogdan, you have a great setup also your pictures are very beautiful, congratulations for your work!


Thanks, I'm glad you loke it!


----------



## BBogdan (17 Feb 2017)

Hi , this is a short interview with me about my tank:

P.S. Recommended to watch in full HD with english subtitle

I hope you like it.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (17 Feb 2017)

Great video and explanations! Thank you very much.


----------



## BexHaystack (17 Feb 2017)

Really interesting and lovely tank, thanks for sharing.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBogdan (17 Feb 2017)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Great video and explanations! Thank you very much.



Thanks man ! , glad you like it .


----------



## BBogdan (17 Feb 2017)

BexHaystack said:


> Really interesting and lovely tank, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Thanks  , my pleasure !


----------



## BBogdan (21 Mar 2017)

Hi guys ,
I want to present you some of my tangled friends.


----------



## CooKieS (21 Mar 2017)

Nice shots, healthy plants too


----------



## BBogdan (22 Mar 2017)

CooKieS said:


> Nice shots, healthy plants too



Thanks man !


----------



## BBogdan (23 Mar 2017)

Hi , here's a front view :







 

 



What do you think ? , is it wild enough ?


----------



## BexHaystack (23 Mar 2017)

It's AWESOME ️

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlgt (23 Mar 2017)

I like it. It does look very natural and flows well.


----------



## BBogdan (23 Mar 2017)

I'm very glad that you like it.


----------



## BBogdan (2 Jun 2017)

Some "tangled" photos :


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (2 Jun 2017)

Lovely! Great photos!


----------



## Nigel95 (2 Jun 2017)

Really cool  Nice photography!


----------



## CooKieS (2 Jun 2017)

Well, this look healthy and awesome!


----------



## Nigel95 (2 Jun 2017)

How does one make photos like this. I have been reading stuff about photography and just don't seem to get it.


----------



## Shinobi (2 Jun 2017)

Simply amazing. You really know what you are doing!


----------



## tadabis (3 Jun 2017)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## BBogdan (3 Jun 2017)

Thanks guys ! 

@Nigel95 you have the info of my photos on flickr


----------



## Silviu Man (13 Jun 2017)

Why I have this strange feeling I saw this before ...


----------



## BBogdan (14 Jun 2017)

Silviu Man said:


> Why I have this strange feeling I saw this before ...



Because you did see it before. 
Salut Silviu !


----------



## Silviu Man (14 Jun 2017)

Ni, Bogdan,

Happy to see your beautiful projects here too, among these fine people and their work.


----------



## BBogdan (15 Jun 2017)

Tangled Roots 22.05.2017 , 411 days and still counting...





I intend to introduce another small species of fish, any suggestion?
Thanks!


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jun 2017)

I think these are pretty cool, and relatively small, and in keeping with the Hyphessobrycon theme http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/hyphessobrycon-amapaensis/


----------



## BBogdan (15 Jun 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> I think these are pretty cool, and relatively small, and in keeping with the Hyphessobrycon theme http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/hyphessobrycon-amapaensis/
> 
> View attachment 105994



Thanks Tim ,
Really good suggestion! , i hope i cand fiind them in my country .


----------



## zozo (15 Jun 2017)

I added a little school of Black Tetras - Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi with the Embers i already had. They realy go well together, the black contrasts very nice with the ember color and the embers got a little less shy. Black neons are very brave and bold, they pulled the little embers over the line and became more outgoing as well. 

Actualy my first choice was Tucanoichthys Tucano these are about the smallest in the South American family of Tetra's with a max 17mm..  But back then unavailable in the shops.. I see they are around now..
https://www.ruinemans.com/en-GB/6930/tucanoichthys-tucano-m.html


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jun 2017)

They're tiny...I'm always on the look out for smaller species of tetras, particularly Hyphessobrycon.


----------



## BBogdan (15 Jun 2017)

zozo said:


> I added a little school of Black Tetras - Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi with the Embers i already had. They realy go well together, the black contrasts very nice with the ember color and the embers got a little less shy. Black neons are very brave and bold, they pulled the little embers over the line and became more outgoing as well.
> 
> Actualy my first choice was Tucanoichthys Tucano these are about the smallest in the South American family of Tetra's with a max 17mm..  But back then unavailable in the shops.. I see they are around now..
> https://www.ruinemans.com/en-GB/6930/tucanoichthys-tucano-m.html



Yeah , I'm also looking for Tucanoichthys Tucano they are sooo nice . But unfortunately I can't seem to find them in my country.


----------



## zozo (15 Jun 2017)

BBogdan said:


> Yeah , I'm also looking for Tucanoichthys Tucano they are sooo nice . But unfortunately I can't seem to find them in my country.



Yes i see, the nearest retailer location for you from this importer would be
Aquadepo bt.Esovolgy u. 24
2626 NAGYMAROS
Tel 36-204411703
That's still quite a distance..


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jun 2017)

Just seen these in my LFS http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/axelrodi-riesei/ they're very small too, 15-20mm.


----------



## BBogdan (15 Jun 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Just seen these in my LFS http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/axelrodi-riesei/ they're very small too, 15-20mm.
> 
> View attachment 105995



They are also on my wish list , but also I can't fiind them yet in my contry .


----------



## zozo (15 Jun 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Just seen these in my LFS http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/axelrodi-riesei/ they're very small too, 15-20mm.
> 
> View attachment 105995


Nice, another one on the wishlist..  Still dreaming and planning a somewhat South American riparium.. Not yet found these. Thanks Tim..


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jun 2017)

BBogdan said:


> They are also on my wish list , but also I can't fiind them yet in my contry .


Bummer...we're fairly lucky in the UK, Maidenhead Aquatics is a nationwide chain that often stock less than ordinary fish, and quite often they will try their hardest to fulfil one off orders.



zozo said:


> Nice, another one on the wishlist..  Still dreaming and planning a somewhat South American riparium.. Not yet found these. Thanks Tim..


No worries, they were a new one on me...they are very tiny, almost Boraras size


----------



## dw1305 (15 Jun 2017)

Hi all,





Tim Harrison said:


> Just seen these in my LFS


I'd try to buy them, they aren't the easiest of fish to keep and they will never be common in in the trade.

They make a good <"dither for _Apistogramma_"> etc. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jun 2017)

I'd love to...but unfortunately the timing isn't great.
I've had a bit of a mare trying to purchase my next aquarium, so I don't have anywhere decent to house them, except perhaps my nano but that's full of Boraras.
If all goes according to plan this time (third time lucky), I should have it up and running in a month or so. I expect by then tho' they will all have gone


----------



## Matt Havens (21 Jun 2017)

zozo said:


> Nice, another one on the wishlist..  Still dreaming and planning a somewhat South American riparium.. Not yet found these. Thanks Tim..


These are beautiful fish! 
I have about 2 dozen in my 60L, shared with 10 pygmy cory's and 6 Ottos. They are quite shy even though I beefed up the numbers and there is not many other fish but I'm sure in a larger tank they would get more confident. I found these at Maidenhead who are now my go to for livestock. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## BBogdan (11 Jul 2017)

Feeling the "hot" summer 





 




 






Some of my plants are not doing so great in this heat , and I saw some algae on wood and stones.
How are your plants doing on this heat ?!


----------



## Tom Bennett (11 Jul 2017)

That is fantastic. These kind of scapes are my favourite!


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Jul 2017)

BBogdan said:


> How are your plants doing on this heat ?!


Haha...how are my plants doing in the cold miserable wet of an English summer?...Same as always
Btw Tangled Roots is awesome


----------



## Silviu Man (11 Jul 2017)

Nice work, Bogdan. Very nice one! 
I hardly wait to see it ... live!


----------



## BBogdan (11 Jul 2017)

Tom Bennett said:


> That is fantastic. These kind of scapes are my favourite!


I'm glad you like it so much ! 



Tim Harrison said:


> Haha...how are my plants doing in the cold miserable wet of an English summer?...Same as always
> Btw Tangled Roots is awesome


I'm happy that you like it!
Tim you are so lucky in a way for that cold weather , in a "aquascaping" way 



Silviu Man said:


> Nice work, Bogdan. Very nice one!
> I hardly wait to see it ... live!



Silviu just give me a sign when you're in Cluj.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (12 Jul 2017)

BBogdan said:


> Some of my plants are not doing so great in this heat , and I saw some algae on wood and stones.
> How are your plants doing on this heat ?!



What kind of temperatures do your tanks reach over summer in your country? Gets very hot in Australia over summer and I am thinking about trying so some of those small cooling fans I see people using, tho its winter here at the moment so I have some time to prepare


----------



## BBogdan (12 Jul 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> What kind of temperatures do your tanks reach over summer in your country? Gets very hot in Australia over summer and I am thinking about trying so some of those small cooling fans I see people using, tho its winter here at the moment so I have some time to prepare



It can reach 28-29 Celsius degrees .
Yes , I'm thinking also to buy a small cooling fan ... I heard this one is pretty good for this job if you have a small tank:
http://dennerle.com/en/products/nano-aquaristic/temperature/nano-coolair-eco


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (12 Jul 2017)

BBogdan said:


> It can reach 28-29 Celsius degrees .
> Yes , I'm thinking also to buy a small cooling fan ... I heard this one is pretty good for this job if you have a small tank:
> http://dennerle.com/en/products/nano-aquaristic/temperature/nano-coolair-eco



Thanks, I get similar tank temperatures here in Australia, I try use my air conditioning to drop the temp as I am in a small apartment. Another question, what are the blue striped fish you recently added to the tank?


----------



## BBogdan (12 Jul 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Thanks, I get similar tank temperatures here in Australia, I try use my air conditioning to drop the temp as I am in a small apartment. Another question, what are the blue striped fish you recently added to the tank?


 They are Paracheirodon simulans – Green Neon Tetra .


----------



## CooKieS (12 Jul 2017)

Nice!

Looks like N or P deficiency?

My tank is at 28degrees celsius this summer and the only plants suffering are mosses, particulary the fissidens which is getting Brown.


----------



## AndreiD (14 Jul 2017)

BBogdan said:


> It can reach 28-29 Celsius degrees .
> Yes , I'm thinking also to buy a small cooling fan ... I heard this one is pretty good for this job if you have a small tank:
> http://dennerle.com/en/products/nano-aquaristic/temperature/nano-coolair-eco



...and very noisy


----------



## BBogdan (19 Jul 2017)

CooKieS said:


> Nice!
> 
> Looks like N or P deficiency?
> 
> My tank is at 28degrees celsius this summer and the only plants suffering are mosses, particulary the fissidens which is getting Brown.



I don't know for sure because I'm not a big fan of water tests , in fact I don"t do any I rely only on observation and my experience.
I'm using Dennerle ferts which are concentrate and I'm dosing three times the normal dosage .
I think maybe is about an K (potassium) deficiency because I've seen some holes in Bucephalandra and Hygrophila Pinnatifida leaves and I began to put it extra, but will have to see if this is the case.


----------



## BBogdan (8 Aug 2017)

With this layout I managed to obtain rank 228 at IAPLC 2017 and I am verry happy with this result!
My wish was that to be in first 200 but this is close enough. 
Congrats to all participants !


----------



## BBogdan (11 Aug 2017)

And the letter from Japan arrived !...me happy !


----------



## Shinobi (11 Aug 2017)

Amazing! Congratulations on the well earned ranking


----------



## BBogdan (11 Aug 2017)

Shinobi said:


> Amazing! Congratulations on the well earned ranking



Thanks man !


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Aug 2017)

Congratulations on the success of both scapes, their rankings were well deserved.


----------



## BBogdan (13 Aug 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Congratulations on the success of both scapes, their rankings were well deserved.



Thanks Tim , really appreciate !


----------



## David NIelsen (12 Sep 2017)

Nice tank

Sendt fra min SM-G955F med Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Havens (13 Sep 2017)

The Photographs taken of this tank are truly amazing! 
I will be looking back at this scape for inspiration when the time comes on my own project.


----------



## BBogdan (7 Nov 2017)

Hi guys,
long time no see  ,  this are some pictures from 05.11.2017 (day 573 of this setup).
I decide to "punish" a little my tank and so for about 2 months now I'm not doseing liquid carbon anymotre and for approx. 1 month it's runing also without pressurized CO2 and countdown continues ... from what I've seen until now is that Bucephalandra grows even healthier without CO2  , the most affected plants by the lack of CO2 are Hygrophila Pinnatifida and Eleocharis pusilla and luckly no real problems with algaes , at least not for now. I have some GSA on the wood and some leafs wich is normal regarding the power of the lamp and a little BBA here and there caused by the heat in the summer. So pretty much all is going very well.
Hope you like it  :


----------



## MattDear (8 Nov 2017)

Amazing scape and lovely photos.


----------



## Silviu Man (8 Nov 2017)

Very nice, Bogdan. And a beautiful flower. I am hardly waiting to see mine.


----------



## BBogdan (9 Nov 2017)

Thanks guys !


----------



## CooKieS (9 Nov 2017)

Nice pics but some of your plants looks hungry!


----------



## BBogdan (8 Dec 2017)

CooKieS said:


> Nice pics but some of your plants looks hungry!



Yep , you're right ! ...after "playing with fire" for aprox. two months (runing the tank without CO2 and liquid carbon ), I decide it was time to stop this becuase some species of plants were suffering. In fact the only plants that were really benefiting from al this "madnes of mine", were Bucephalandra species, curiosly they were doing better withot CO2 if you can imagine that! 

So after starting dosing back CO2 and some liquid carbon the plants are doing pretty good, hopefully I will put some picture soon.


----------



## Kitalexander (10 Dec 2017)

Wow the Buces in this tank are stunning, I love the contract of the plants


----------



## CooKieS (12 Dec 2017)

You don't need any toxic ´liquid carbon' (Glutaraldéhyde ) if You're using pressurised CO2, your livestock will thank you for not dosing this thing.


----------

